# Looking For Some Belgian Malts



## Shunty (30/8/05)

Hey all, I'm trying to track down some belgian biscuit and belgian aromatic malt. Does anyone know of a source willing to do mail order? I've tried google but no joy.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## GMK (30/8/05)

If u can t find/get any at a reasonable price - why not substitute Melaniodan and Cara Aroma

Hope this helps


----------



## neonmeate (30/8/05)

cara-aroma is not like aromatic (much much darker) - it's more like special B.
for those malts I usually substitute amber for biscuit, and melanoidin for aromatic. Seems to taste good when i work from recipes.


----------



## SteveSA (30/8/05)

You can substitute Biscuit Malt with CaraAmber and Aromatic with Melanoidin.

One place I know of that supplies both is http://www.brewgoliath.com.au/ 

CaraAmber isn't on their website but I've got it from them in the past.

Or you can try http://www.grumpys.com.au but they don't have CaraAmber.


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/8/05)

Good replacement for buscuit is to just toast some pale malt in the oven at about 180c on a tray and some baking paper. Spray it with a bit of water, turn and when it's a reddish colour take it out.

Do this a day or two before you brew. Should get you near enough. Always leaves a nice, fresh character in any beer. That said it's not an exact science.

Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (30/8/05)

SteveSA said:


> You can substitute Biscuit Malt with CaraAmber and Aromatic with Melanoidin.
> 
> One place I know of that supplies both is http://www.brewgoliath.com.au/
> 
> ...



cara-amber will give you a similar colour but quite different flavour (and dextrin profile) - caraamber is a stewed malt whereas biscuit (and amber) are dry roasted. biscuit is just the belgian name for amber malt.
cara-amber is tasty stuff though!


----------



## Shunty (30/8/05)

Cheers for the suggestions guys. I can buy melaniodan, amber and Cara Aroma localy through cryer malt in 25kg bags. Didn't realize these were reasonable substitutes. Looks like I'm gonna need more storage space!


----------

